# [SOLVED] Cannot connect to 5Ghz wireless network

## mauricio.historia

My Intel Corporation Comet Lake PCH-LP CNVi WiFi network card also doesn't connect to my 5GHz network, however, it works fine in other distros, for example on Arch Linux. I still haven't found a solution.

Split from iwlwifi keeps disconnecting with Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING to create a new topic so it gets more exposure -- NeddySeagoonLast edited by mauricio.historia on Sun Dec 19, 2021 1:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alamahant

It uses the "iwlwifi" module.

Plz see

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi

to configure your kernel.

You ABSOLUTELY need

linux-firmware

installed also.

You need

```

CONFIG_IWLWIFI CONFIG_WLAN CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL

```

and better a kernel from 5.7 to 5.12

according to

https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=pci:8086-02f0-8086-02a4

but maybe its outdated.

----------

## mauricio.historia

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> It uses the "iwlwifi" module.
> 
> Plz see
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi
> ...

 

I had already followed these procedures:

CONFIG_WLAN=y

CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI=m

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_OPMODE_MODULAR=y

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_BCAST_FILTERING is not set

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING=y

The problem persists. I've tried testing with other managers with iwd or wpa_supplicant, but openrc doesn't start these services. I've been doing this for 2 days on a stable branch   :Rolling Eyes:  ...I give up. I'm going to try Funtoo. Thanks.

----------

## alamahant

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I give up. I'm going to try Funtoo.
> 
> 

 

Did you try with

gentoo-kernel-bin

?

Better try that before switching to funtoo.

----------

## mauricio.historia

 *alamahant wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> I give up. I'm going to try Funtoo.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Yes, I tried it with gentoo-kernel-bin, but the problem persists. I suspect it's something NetworkManager related. The 5G network appears, but when I select it networkmanager it displays "configuring interface" and ends with "network not found" The 2Ghz network works as normal. Unfortunately I couldn't test with iwd or wpa_supplicant.

----------

## alamahant

Find your wifi connection

```

nmcli con show

nmcli con mod <name-of-wifi-con> wifi-sec.pmf optional

```

Does it help?

NOTE if there is no wifi connection plz create it manually

```

nmcli con add con-name <give-a-name> ifname <wifi-iface-name> type wifi ssid <ssid-name> ###### if static ip needed then   ip4 192.168.100.101/24 gw4 192.168.100.1

#### if static ip needed then also nmcli con mod <con-name> ipv4.dns 8.8.8.8 ipv4.method manual

nmcli con modify <con-name> wifi-sec.key-mgmt wpa-psk

nmcli con modify <con-name > wifi-sec.psk <ssid-password>

```

----------

## mauricio.historia

 *alamahant wrote:*   

> Find your wifi connection
> 
> ```
> 
> nmcli con show
> ...

 

I deleted all stored connections and tried to reconnect with the command:

nmcli device wifi connect <MYSSID> --ask

I entered the password and it didn't work. System reports: Error: Activation of connection failed: (53) Cannot find Wi-Fi network.

----------

## mauricio.historia

My suspicions were correct. This problem is somewhere in NetworkManager. I used Connman and success! Connected to my 5Ghz network.   :Very Happy: 

PS* networkmanager version 1.32.12.

Thanks for the encouragement alamahant   :Smile: 

----------

